# 1995 240sx fog light problem



## 240Peter909 (Mar 14, 2008)

I got a 95 240sx with sr20 swap I just got it out of the shop. Runs awsome, however, I just purchased fog lights for the front end, and the mounting brackets don't fit right. I bought the jdm fog lights with bracket on ebay thinking that the mounts are the same over there as they are here. Guess i was wrong. Or maybe different year like the 98 has different brackets not really too sure. I could use some knowledge on the subject. If anyone knows for sure what the problem is it would help alot. - thanks Peter


----------

